# Joint Shows - January 10th 2009 (SHCS, AGCS, KCA, RCA, SCC)



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

This is an announcement re. the Joint Shows next January 10th

ENTER TWO SHOWS ON ONE DAY!!

ASIANS, KORATS, THAI LILACS AND THAI BLUE POINTS, ALL 4 REX BREEDS, SINGAPURAS, SPHYNX, SNOWSHOES, SILVER BENGALS AND ASSESSMENT ABYSSINIANS ARE ALL ELIGABLE.

THE ASIAN GROUP CAT SOCIETY

THE KORAT CAT ASSOCIATION
THE REX CAT ASSOCIATION
SINGAPURA CAT CLUB

Show manager Lynda Ashmore

7 Ledstone Road

Sheffield S8 ONS

0114 2586 866

EMAIL [email protected]

SHORTHAIRED CAT SOCIETY SHOW

Show Manager Celia Leighton

230 Windsor Road

Bray, Maidenhead

Berkshire SL6 2DT

01628 634784

EMAIL [email protected]

TO BE HELD TOGETHER AT
STONELEIGH PARK Nr Coventry
Warwickshire CV8 2LZ

All Championship and held under GCCF rules and licence

SCHEDULES AVAILABLE SHORTLY ON THE CLUBS WEBSITES

OR BY SENDING AN SAE TO THE SHOW MANAGERS

CLOSING DATE FOR ENTRIES 2nd December 2008


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm going to this show! Can only enter my cat in one of the shows though. Still, I'm looking forward to it, I went last year as a visitor. It's handy as it's so close to where I live  I love going to local shows!!!!!!! So do the cats


----------

